
AWS Intends for Their New Project to Be an Elasticsearch Fork - sciurus
https://www.influxdata.com/blog/aws-intends-for-their-new-project-to-be-an-elasticsearch-fork/
======
pmart123
Has Amazon’s actions led Elastic to be more protective of its IP?

From my understanding and looking at Elastic’s documentation, it seems like
most of the enhancements have been higher value tools, machine learnings, etc.
AWS doesn’t open source everything so why expect Elastic to? Why does AWS
deserve to capture the value on Elastic? Why didn’t AWS merge upstream changes
into Postgres for columnar storage?

Long term, I just think a singularly focused company is going to do a better
job maintaining and improving the project than a large one. Who is going to
want to commit to a FOSS project is Amazon captures all the value? Why would
Amazon continue to enhance the project if they put Elastic out of business?

